# No drill cooler straps for back deck



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Perfect solution .... but will be hard not to use as step as the yeti works great there as one . I would think the hatch would have no problem with it ...


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Genius. Love it


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

wardicus said:


> Perfect solution .... but will be hard not to use as step as the yeti works great there as one . I would think the hatch would have no problem with it ...


Definitely going to try it out. Seems very sturdy when I try to budge. My platform is quite high with the F115 so might be a long stretch.


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

For those that aren't as crafty, you can get the same basic thing at any sporting goods store that sells kayaks etc. They make them to go under your hood for tying down boats on the roof of a car.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great idea. I don’t think you have anything to worry about using the cooler as a step. The hatch can handle the occasional extra weight. If it can’t then you have other issues and need to get a new hatch!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Should of clarified the straps are lifting up on the hatch which is putting pressure on the latch. Not worried about the hatch.

edit: Been using this setup for months now and it works great for a step. No issue with pressure on latch either.


----------

